# Removing a stuck fork



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a lightspeed firenze and had a minor crash recenly. nothing to bad for the bike just hit a pot hole at a slow speed and did an endo. It was hower hard enogh to brow the tire and nock my wheel out of alinement. so now I'm thinking I should inspect the fork for damage. The only problem with that is that it is stuck, I can turn the fork albiet with noticibly stiff berings but I can not seam to slide it down the headset. I know at a minimum I have to replace the headset (realy I have had to for quite some time the corosion is guam is awfull) but how do remove it withoug damaging it. I was thinking of taping it with a ruber hamer after I spray plenty of WD40 but I dont want to brake it, so I'm looking to see if anyone has a beter safer Idea. I think i forgot to mention it is a carbon steerer


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

*I assume you have a threadless headset*. If not disregard the following and ask for help with a threaded headset.

Odds are the split centering cone is a bit stuck. 

Remove topcap, stem and washers then gently tap the top of the steerer and the cone should pop loose. If it's really badly stuck you can tap the steerer down, then back up and it'll take the cone up with it freeing it. Once the cone is clear, the fork will drop out.

BTW- if you don't have a soft face hammer or rubber mallet, protect the steerer with a block of wood.


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had one for camping trips somewhere I just have to find it or take a trip down to ACE, what should I look for to make sure my fork is ok.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Juanfco3 said:


> I had one for camping trips somewhere I just have to find it or take a trip down to ACE, what should I look for to make sure my fork is ok.


You carry a hammer for setting tent stakes when you go camping? What's the matter, don't they have rocks where you go?

Short of X-raying there's no sure way to know if it's good. Look for something which shows a problem.

One good indicator check for a bent steerer while it's still in the frame with the headset adjusted. Turn the fork, and if it's free toward the center, but binds to either or both sides, that's likely a bent steerer. Also watch the crown race, and top cup while turning the fork, if they appear to wobble, or not be concentric with their mating parts, bent steerer.

Ride the bike no hands, and it shouldn't pull.

If you don't find an indication of bending, the last check is to pull it, and look for any kind of cracking, though if it isn't bent, I doubt you'll find any.

That's for metal forks. Carbon forks are trickier because they can suffer structural damage without bending, so give them a very careful eyeball exam. Beyond that it's a judgment call based on how hard you crashed. 

That's my objection to carbon forks, there's no sure way of knowing if they're OK.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*send a photo*

Pictures say a thousand words


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm out of tow for 3 weeks or so but I will when i get back


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

If the cone washer is stuck knocking the steerer downwards may not work as the washer is wedged in when the top cap is tightened. Try knocking the steerer on the side with a mallet. It sounds daft but I have seen a light tap work instantly on a fork that refused to budge at all on numerous occasions.


----------



## Flea_Bitten (Oct 9, 2011)

*Thank You!*



ultimobici said:


> If the cone washer is stuck knocking the steerer downwards may not work as the washer is wedged in when the top cap is tightened. Try knocking the steerer on the side with a mallet. It sounds daft but I have seen a light tap work instantly on a fork that refused to budge at all on numerous occasions.


I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead, but I felt obligated to thank ultimobici. I spent hours today trying to free a stuck steerer tube. I pounded on the top with a rubber mallet to no avail. I did a Google search and found about a dozen forum threads discussing this issue. The consensus in most of them was the steerer tube needed to be hit harder. I was hitting mine as hard I felt comfortable hitting it, but it still wasn't coming loose. 

Then I found ultimobici's suggestion to hit the side of the steerer tube. I didn't expect it to work, but i tapped it a couple times with the rubber mallet from the front, back, and sides; and it came loose like magic. I was amazed!

So, thank you very much, ultimobici! :thumbsup:


----------

